# تأمل فى احد التناصير



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2009)

*رؤية الله هو هدف الرحلة (المولود أعمى). هذا الأعمى كان محروماً من رؤية الأشياء المادية... وال**آن أصبح له بصيرة يرى بها المسيح الذي انطمست عيون الفريسيين عن رؤيته. في نهاية **الصوم**- الكنيسة تطالبنا بالرؤيا الروحية لله. الصوم ساعد على تنقية القلب. *وأتقياء القلب يعاينون الله . هذه هي ثمار *الصوم المقدس، تبدأ عيون قلوبنا الروحية ترى الله، وترى إرادته في أحكامه وكل أعماله من حولنا، وعندئذ نثبت نظرنا في المسيح ونسجد له كما فعل المولود أعمى. *
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

[/FONT]*​*الأحد الأخير من الصوم هو أحد التناصير الذي يرمز لها المولود أعمى (يو 9). *
*أ- " كنت أعمى والآن أبصر "، هذا هو اختبارنا الدائم كأبناء للآب السماوي. لقد كنا عميان فأنار بصيرتنا وكشف عن أعيننا فأبصرنا عجائب من شريعته، وأرانا ما اشتهي الأنبياء أن يروه، وفتح بصيرتنا لنفهم الكتب... *
*ب- والمعمودية تعنى الاغتسال (في بركة سلوام) لكي نصير أبناء أطهـار، والتوبة هي استمرار للاغتسال لكي نبصر جيداً، فالتوبة هي استمرار للمعمودية- وهي الوسيلة التي بها نبصر المسيح جيداً طوال حياتنا. فالتوبة المستمرة تغسل القلب وتجدد الذهن وتحفظ النفس منسحقة في طاعة الآب، وتكشف لها كل بركات وأسرار الآب السماوي. *
*هذا الأسبوع ينتهي بأحد التناصير (أحد المولود أعمى). و ق د كانت الكنيسة الأولى تقوم بعماد الموعوظين يوم أحد التناصير على اعتبار أن الشخص الذي نال سر العماد هو كالمولود أعمى الذي أبصر ولسان حاله يقول كنت أعمى والآن أبصر. *
*وتدور نبوات الاثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء من إشعياء حول نقطتين هامتين: *
*الأولى : أن المعمودية **هي وسيلة تفتيح الأعين غفران الخطايا. *
*والثانية : أن الشهادة **بقوة هي عمل الذي أبصر بعد أن كان أعمى. *
*وهذا ما نراه واضحا ً في حديث المولود أعمى مع رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة وشهادته للسيد المسيح بقوة حتى إنتهى الأمر بطرده من المجمع. *
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

[/FONT]*​*يوم الاثنين: *

*أولاً **: الشهادة : "أنتم شهودي يقول الرب... أنا أنا الرب وليس غيري مخلص" (43: 10، 11). "أنا أخبرت وخلصت وأعلمت وليس بينكم غريب وأنتم شهودي... أنا هو ولا منقذ من يدي أفعل ومن يرد" (43: 12، 13). *
*فواضح أن الشهادة هي بخلاص الرب الذي فتح عيني الأعمى. وهذه الشهادة ليست للغرباء (وليس بينكم غريب). ويكرر قوله أنا أنا الرب وليس غير مخلص، فلا خلاص بدون دم المسيح والفداء. وتكرار كلمة شهودي تجعل الشهادة عمل ضروري للمسيحي حتى الاستشهاد. *
*ثانيا : المعمودية **: "لأني جعلت في البرية ماء، أنهارا ً في القفر لأسقى شعبي مختاري. هذا الشعب جبلته لنفسي يحدث بتسبحتي" (43: 20). *
*"أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا أذكرها" (43: 25). *
*أ- فالمعمودية : هي ما يتفجر في البرية. في وسط ظلمة برية العالم جاء السيد المسيح يق و ل: *
*"إن لم تولدوا من الماء والروح لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات"، المعمودية هي ولادة روحية ، ولادة من الظلمة إلى النور، ومن الموت إلى الحياة، ومن البرية القفرة إلى مياه متفجرة. *
*ب - بالمعمودية هي بنوة لله وملكية له وليست للغرباء. بها نصير شعبه وأولاده الذين نعرف كيف نسبحه "هذا الشعب جبلته لنفسي يخبر بتسبحتي" (43: 21). *
*ج- و**المعمودية هي غفران للخطية "أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا أذكرها" (43: 25). *
​*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

[/FONT]*
*يوم الثلاثاء (أش 44 : 1-8) : *
*أولاً: المعمودية : *
*أ- شعب مختار (أولاد الله) " إ سمع يا يعقوب عبدي وإسرائيل الذي اخترته" (44: 1) *
*ب- مياه المعمودية "لأني أسكب ماء على العطشان و سيولا على اليابسة" (44: 3)، "فينبتون بين العشب مثل الصفصاف على مجارى المياه " (44: 4). *
*فالمعمودية هي مياه تروى الكنيسة و سيولا وسط أرض العالم اليابسة (هي ولادة من فوق والعالم ولادة من أسفل...) هي اغتسال في بركه سلوام. إن بركة سلوام هي من أقوى الرموز عن المعمودية، كما أن المولود أعمى هو أقوى الأمثلة عن الاستنارة الروحية بالمعمودية، لأنه بعد أن تفتحت عيناه أبصر السيد المسيح وسجد له، أما الكتبة وكهنة الشعب كانت لهم عيون تبصر كل شيء في العالم إلاَّ الذي جاء ليفديها ويخلصها لأنهم لم يجتازوا سر بركة سلوام. المعمودية هي نمو للنفوس المؤمنة وسط عشب العالم مثل الصفصاف على مجارى مياه المعمودية. *​*ثانيا: الشهادة: *

*يكرر مرة أخرى قائلاً: " فأنتم شهودي هل يوجد إله غيري" (44: 8). *
*وهنا بعد الحديث عن المعمودية يلزمنا إشعياء أن نشهد للمسيح أن ليس إله غيره- إشعياء الذي قال هاأنذا فأرسلني لأشهد لك**. مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت.*
*أليست هذه هي اختبارات المولود أعمى بعد أن نال سر الاستنارة الروحية (المعمودية) أن صار شاهدا ً للسيد المسيح! *
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

[/FONT]*​*يوم الأربعاء (إش 44: 1-28) : *

*يتحدث فيها بوضوح عن الكنيسة وبنائها مبتدئا ً بالمعمودية لاقتناء شعب مفدى لا ينسى من الله ومغفورة له خطاياه : *
*"يا إسرائيل فإنك أنت عبدي... عبد لي أنت...". *
*"يا إسرائيل لا تنس منى...". *
*"قد محوت كغيم ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك...". *
*"لأن الرب قد فدى إسرائيل...". *
*"والقائل لأورشليم ستعمر ولمدن يهوذا ستبنين وخربها أقيم". *
*كل هذه النبوات مشجعة للسائر في طريق الصوم الذي نال سر المعمودية أنه في ملكية الله، لا ينسى منه، ممحوة ذنوبه مفدى بدمه ستعمر حياته وتبنى من خرابها وبالتالي تعمر الكنيسة كلها. هذه باختصار قصة الو لا د ة الجديدة، وقصة المولود أعمى الذي طرد من الهيكل فأخذه **يسوع** إليه وأدخله حظيرته (يو 10). *
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

[/FONT]*​*نبوات الخميس والجمعة (إش 45: 1-17) *

*كلها تتحدث عن خلاص الكنيسة، وهو موضوع خطير جدا ً، لأن الخلاص سوف لا يحدث بأحد من أولاد الكنيسة بل بعدو الكنيسة الذي سيحول **الله** قلبه حتى انه سيدعوه: *
*كورش راعى (إش 44: 28). *
*و مسيحه كورش (إش 45: 1) *
*فالكنيسة بالتأكيد هي في رعاية الله لأنها عروسه، وهو قادر على خلاصها بوسيلة لا تتوقعها أبدا ً - وليس علينا أن نقترح على الله طريقة الخلاص كما نفكر كثيرا ً بأفكارنا الضيقة، بل علينا فقط أن نصلى ونصوم ونسلم حياتنا لله ونتوقع خلاص الله بسكوت و بإيمان. *
*• أليس هذا هو طريق الخلاص بالإيمان بالمعمودية وفاعلية دم الصليب فيها، لقد كان الصليب عارا ً فأصبح لنا خلاصا ً . وماء المعمودية بعد الصلاة أصبح له حق الولادة من الله. *
*• لقد صدر الخلاص لشعب الله بواسطة كورش الراعي المعين من الله والمدعو مسيح الرب. *
*• "وكورش يبنى مدينتي ويطلق سبي لا بثمن ولا بهدية" (إش 45: 13). وهذا ما حدث لنا أننا نلنا البنوة، وتفتيح الأعين، والاستنارة الروحية بلا ثمن ولا بهدية بل مجانا ً بدم المسيح بالمعمودية. *
*• "وخلاص الرب خلاصا ً أبديا ً ... إلى دهر الدهور" (45: 17). إن بنوتنا لله بالمعمودية أبدية لا يمكن الرجوع فيها، لذلك فالمعمودية لا تعاد ل لإنسان الذي يجحد الله ثم يتوب ويرجع كالابن الضال. إننا نولد من أبوين جسديين نأخذ منهما جسد ترابي لذلك فعمرنا الأرضي له نهاية، أما الولادة من الله بالمعمودية فهي أبدية إلى دهر الدهور لأنها ولادة من الله الأزلي الأبدي. *


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جرجس

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا جرجس
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 ميرسى كليمو على مرورك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2009)

تأمل جميل يا جرجس 

ميرسى على التأمل 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

رائع ياجرجس
شكرا ليك علي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
موضوع رائع​


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> تأمل جميل يا جرجس ​
> 
> ميرسى على التأمل ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
* ميرسى مان على مرورك الجميل والرائع*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> رائع ياجرجس​
> شكرا ليك علي الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> موضوع رائع​


 
* ميرسى بيشو على مرورك الجميل والرائع*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------

